# Help with center speaker!



## GoBuffs (May 2, 2013)

OK so I am assembling my first (cheap) home theater system, I am in college and cannot be dropping tons of money. So I have been looking around craigslist and there have been some decent things. However I have run into a problem so far. I recently got a yamaha rx-v371 receiver (love it) and two tower speakers to go with it. Infinity p252 which are also awesome and i got a great deal on. I recently purchased an older model center speaker which is a little big but that's fine but here comes the problem. The receiver and the tower speaker work great, but when I tried to attach the new center speaker, and older infinity IL25C I cannot get any sound out of it. I have been messing with the test tones and such and looking through the user manual for the receiver but am stuck right now. I got it off a guy on craigslist and I had him hook it up to see that it works and it did. I also replaced the wire that came with the speaker since it was a little haggard looking with some new 16gauge speaker wire. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Have you tried taking the speaker that is getting no sound and hooking it up to the left or right channel to eliminate a faulty speaker or wiring problem? Are there settings internally on the Yamaha to turn on the center channel?


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Nothing will come out of the center channel unless the receiver is set to a surround mode, like Dolby Digital. Have you checked that?

An easy way to check to see if there is an open wire inside the speaker is to get a D or C cell battery. Disconnect the wires from the receiver to the speaker, then briefly touch the speaker wires to the battery +/-. You should hear a click. If not, then either the speaker has an open wire inside it or your wires to the speaker are bad (open circuit).


----------



## GoBuffs (May 2, 2013)

So I tried hooking up the right speaker to the center channel and hooking the center up to the right channel. This time the center speaker had a test tone but not the right, so the speaker works fine. I will try and find a surround sound mode but if I am doing the speaker test tones shouldn't it make the tone regardless? If nothing work I am assuming that is a problem on the receiver side, are these expensive to get fixed if one channel is not working?


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

If it's a bad channel, probably better to get a new AVR. And yes, test tones should play. Yamaha used to have a "phantom center" setting. Check you menues to make sure the center is engaged.


----------

